# Stinky green tripe a hit!



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have just given Hardy some green tripe in with his evening raw meal. I could not believe just how smelly it was! But Hardy has finished his meal and is now carrying his bowl round, stopping, licking it out though there is nothing left at all, picking it up and repeating the whole process.

Obviously he really enjoyed it!

I was wondering though, is tripe something you can give every meal, or rather every so often? What do you do?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry it's not an answer to your question, but where did you get the green tripe? I've heard plenty of people rave about the stuff on this board, so it must be a hit with plenty of dogs. Is it from the pet store?


----------



## Janine16 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi 

we have a pet store nearby that only sells stuff for dogs and cats as well as kibbles for cats and dogs and a selection of raw. The company that do the tripe I bought from the shop is The Urban Carnivore 

http://www.urbancarnivore.com/

maybe there is somewhere near you?

Hope that helps


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Solid Gold also sells canned green tripe for dogs. Wheeew...but the dogs love it...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.aplaceforpaws.com carries frozen green tripe. Price is about $2 a # and then shipping on top. Canned is more convienent if you only have one dog to feed.
I feed tripe every few meals, a heaping spoonful with their ground mixture. I use the frozen not canned.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I get ours at greentripe.com - they are on the west coast and it probably costs a bit to ship back east.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

When my girl was going through chemo and lost her appetite, we discovered tripe! EWWWWW. But she loved it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Green tripe can be fed at every meal if you want. I don't because of the cost AND the smell!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I just ordered our first green tripe!! I'm excited to see how this turns out!!


----------

